# Máy Sưởi Dầu Saiko OR-5229T



## laodaigia (22/1/19)

Chúng tôi đang cóCung cấp đầy đủ những thiết bị máy sưởi dầu tốt nhất hiện nay và những chiếc quạt trần đời đời mới  . Desing, chất lượng luôn được khẳng định. Những sản phẩm có xuất xứ. Được bán với giá tương đối rẻ trên thị trường Việt Nam sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn vào năm nay.  Không chỉ vậy công ty còn các mặt hàng phụ kiện và dịch vụ đi kèm. Hãy liên hệ với công ty để có những sản phẩm bạn cần -> 098.208.39.28

Máy Sưởi Dầu Saiko OR-5229T
Công suất cao
Chế độ nhiệt: 3 chế độ nhiệt
chức năng làm ấm tự động chức năng tự động điều chỉnh, đảm bảo nhiệt độ trong phòng.
Cơ chế hoạt động không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng, giúp da không bị khô và tạo sự thoải mái chơ co thể khi sử dụng.có thể nhanh chóng hong khô tã em bé vào mùa mưa..Thể hiện được phong cách sống tiện nghi của người sử dụng.




Ưu điểm chung của các sản phẩm máy sưởi dầu này là:
Giá bán tương đối rẻ phù hợp với mọi gia đình. Thiết kế đơn giản, ngộ nghĩnh, dễ sử dụng với khả năng làm nóng nhanh chóng chỉ trong thời gian khoảng 5-7 phút
Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng máy sưởi dầu:
   - Không để máy hoạt động khi bạn ra khỏi nhà để tiết kiệm điện năng và đảm bảo an toàn cho gia đình.

Hướng dẫn vệ sinh máy sưởi dầu
Dùng vải mềm khô để sạch các tấm sưởi.

Máy sưởi dầu Daewoo 15 thanh sưởi






– Di chuyển dễ dàng
Thời hạn bảo hành dài hạn. được thiết kế bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu
- MÁY sưởi ấm dùng dầu gồm 11 thanh sưởi.- Lò còn được trang bị bộ khung phơi quần áo kèm theo để bạn dùng sấy khô quần áo trong thời tiết ẩm ướt..
giá cạnh tranh nhất, chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất.

Có bánh xe và tay nắm thuận tiện di chuyển, có giá phơi quần áo tiện lợi

có tới 11 tấm phát nhiệt, đặc biệt có tích hợp sẵn quạt sưởi siêu tốc hoạt động độc lập, sưởi ấm cực nhanh.
- Có hộp chứa dây gọn gàng an toàn
- Có đèn chỉ thị chế độ hoạt động
có tác dụng truyền dẫn nhiệt tốt và đặc biệt là không bị tiêu hao trong suốt quá trình sử dụng nên không phải thay thế hoặc đổ thêm.
Máy ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại khi sử dụng dầu tuần hoàn trong máy.
màn hình LCD thiết kế hiện đại, hiển thị mức công suất, hẹn giờ…  làm nóng không khí trong không gian căn phòng.
Khi khởi động máy các tấm sưởi sẽ được làm nóng lên và truyền nhiệt qua dầu ra môi trường bên ngoài
không đốt cháy oxy cũng như không làm khô da như các thiết bị sưởi khác.
đặc biệt phù hợp cho những gia đình có người cao tuổi và trẻ nhỏ

Hướng Dẫn Sử Dụng Máy Sưởi An Toàn
-    Không để máy sưởi dầu bị xô đẩy, nghiêng lệch
-    Không để máy quá sát tường, cách tường ít nhấ 30cm, đặt biệt là 2 mặt bên chứa dầu, nếu không sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hiệu suất sưởi ấm.

Tuyệt đối không để máy sưởi ở gần khi ngủ
Không sử dụng máy sưởi ở khu vực có nước tràn dễ gây chập, cháy và rò rỉ điện.
Không được bẻ cong hoặc tách các thanh của máy sưởi dầu.
Chú ý với trẻ em khi sử dụng máy sưởi dầu.
Không để máy sưởi gần với đường dẫn gas hoặc vật dễ cháy.
Máy sưởi chỉ sử dụng trong phòng.
Sau khi làm sạch bụi bẩn, làm sạch một ít dầu bám trên bề mặt của máy sưởi
Chúng tôi có nhiều mẫu sản phẩn Quạt trần Panasonic F56-PZM, QUẠT TRẦN PANASONIC F-60TDN, Quạt trần Panasonic F-60TAN có điều khiển, F-60MZ2 bạn xem tốt nhất tại đây

090.820.89.86


----------

